# 2006 Orbea-USA



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

The 2006 Orbea-USA Website is up and running along with their "Made to Order" option!


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

The site looks good. I really like the "Made to Order" feature. 

I'm not so sure on the weights though. I noticed that the weight didn't change with the different frame sizes. I'm sure a 60 weighs more than a 51.

The MSRP has gone up a fair amount, so I'm glad I bought an '05 Orca. Same specs and several hundred dollars more.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

dave99ag said:


> The site looks good. I really like the "Made to Order" feature.
> 
> I'm not so sure on the weights though. I noticed that the weight didn't change with the different frame sizes. I'm sure a 60 weighs more than a 51.
> 
> The MSRP has gone up a fair amount, so I'm glad I bought an '05 Orca. Same specs and several hundred dollars more.


The 60cm with that big head tube certainly weighs more. 

Raw carbon fiber really jumped in price, so anything made of it will go up in price as well this year.


----------

